# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  New Tech International - Rivonia

## R_KZN

Hi,

Forgive me for this long lengthly post, but I'm at my wits end with New Tech International.

Last year I was contacted by them for what implied as free toners, so I accepted the offer, only to receive a bill when the toner was delivered in September 2012.

I sent them a fax stating that the toner was no longer required and will be returned however, a "Mr. Nel" from Newtech, did not accept my letter, got quite rude and I eventually gave in to the back and forth banter, and made payment.

This year I received an invoice with stock, for another two toners (16/01/2013) - not requested, not ordered. Upon querying, I was told it was the rest of the order. I said I did not order three, and was not ever told about three, to which I was told that there was such a demand for the toners, they could not supply to all clients so they sent one to each, and they had now received stock and were replenishing the original order. I told them I had not requested three or was not informed at anytime that there were three. Did I pay for three toners with my payment of R1600-00? No, that was only for one toner.

I was then told that I had placed the order and I had to take the stock. I said I had no need for it, but they insisted, actually getting quite "demanding". On a different day Chantelle phoned me for payment, and I again explained not require them. I spoke to Victor, who told me I could return one of the toners (out of the three), and they would thereafter close my account after I made a payment for the other toner. They would give me 30 to 60days to do so. I felt perhaps that all in all I had made the mistake and misunderstood them, but its becoming clear that I was "fooled" into thinking so. 

I phoned them to discuss further, and had to leave a message for someone to call me back, and I am still waiting for that to happen. I returned both toners to them, keeping one which I had paid for - only to have one sent back to me, and being called agan by Chantal about payment due.
Ive received a statement showing a balance b/f in March of R3189.72. Then a credit on 5th April of R3189.72. (?) Then an invoice on 9th April for R 1594.86....

I have emailed thenct.org.za; the dti Customer Contact Centre; and ECR Consumerwatch, and the National Consumer Commission  - I phoned the NCC 0860266786 'not available'. I have phoned 0219404450 / 4500 where I held on for 48 minutes between the two. I have sent a fax to the Durban office 0313105416 (0861515259 mailbox is full). I even submitted the story to Carte Blanche.

I have found many complaints about this company on hellopeter (http://hellopeter.com/new-tech-inter...and-complaints) and also seen stories on Carte Blanche Extras (about similar companies doing this type of "selling" - http://beta.mnet.co.za/carteblanche/...=4303&Showid=5.)

The reason I post it here is I just dont know what else to do, with all the numbers and email addresses I have contacted, and still no response from anyone. I am in touch with a lawyer, but it is just going to cost so much.

I am at a point now where fine I will pay it, but looking at the other complaints - they will just send more toners, and more invoices and harrass for more payments.

----------


## R_KZN

Still being hounded by this comany for payment.
Theyve contacted my lawyer who has asked for relevant documents relating to the order such as the "Order Acknowledgement" form, the recording between myself and consultants at each time (which they say all their calls are recorded) etc; and to date all they have supplied is the latest statement. No responses from the NCC or any of the people / places Ive emailed or phoned. 
Guess this company is just going to continue to con and harass people.

----------


## AndyD

The 'pay up or else' business model seems to be fashionable at the moment and as I see it they're nothing more than common crooks. I'd be tempted to get a large group of victims together and start something similar to a class action, take them for every cent you can and split the legal costs between a large number.

----------


## Dave A

You might want to read this thread on Haltrex Systems.

It sounds like a very similar setup. It may even be the same outfit rebranded (although at this point that's pure speculation on my part).

----------


## Dave A

> It may even be the same outfit rebranded (although at this point that's pure speculation on my part).


After re-reading the Haltrex thread, this post made in October 2009 seems to confirm it's the same outfit in different clothes.

Good grief - so they're still going strong! 
So much for our hope that the Consumer Protection Act might clip their wings  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## R_KZN

So I am now being threatened by Newtech International to paythe overdue account! 
I have still have no feedback from ANYBODY that I faxed or emailed.

----------


## IanF

I would ask them to take it to court as you are prepared to defend this in court. In front of a objective professional.

----------


## desA

Colleagues suffered from the same plague.

They packed all the toners etc into the original boxes & sent them back to the company, with a note telling them they do not want their stuff & to send no more. As more came, they'd just reject it at the Post Office & return it. Went on for quite some time. I think in the end, that the scamsters gave up.

Don't pay for what you have not ordered. Send it back. Wouldn't even bother phoning the idiots.

----------


## wynn

They said 'three' not 'free' and they will prove it in court when they take there witness *wif* them :Chair:

----------


## Wiz

I feel you should just ignore them and don't pay any invoices. Let them go to the court you should be able to defend it somehow.

----------

